
Show HN: Git-backed Static Website CMS for Jekyll (New Pricing) - tedkimble
https://www.staticwebsitemanager.com
======
tedkimble
OP here. I want to sincerely thank the whole Hacker News community -- I
haven’t participated much in the comments lately, but the insight, wisdom and
support I continuely gain from this community have been incredibly impactful
to me. Thank you, HN, for giving us all the ability to share the work we are
all so passionate about.

